# Chris Christensen Kool Dry - Enough power for a spoo?



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Most people on here seem to love the CC Kool Dry, but a few said it was "wimpy". At almost $400, I'd hate to get a dryer thats "wimpy". I can get a dryer with better specs like the K9II for the same money, but the CC dryer is known for being quiet, and it may be that different makers measure out the specs differently. Any opinions on the Kool Dry for a spoo?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

It depends on how big & the time you have as well as how much coat. I have a CC Pup & yes I have dried my Spoo without too much difficulty. So I would think that the larger version would be great. Now I have a variable speed Eazee Dri 3 that I won in a grooming competition & love it. I now have 2 variable speed dryers & I cold never go back to a 2 speed.;


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I was about to order a K9-II last night, but checked the online manual and saw that you need a 20 amp electrical source. I have a few in my house but not in the bathroom where I would need it. Its not even easy to find an extension cord that will handle that much current. I guess i have to get a dryer rated at under 15 amps? 

The Double K ChallengeAir Airmax Variable speed dryer is only 10.5 Amps, and has great specs (266 cfm for air volume.) Anyone one have thoughts on this stuff?

All help is appreciated. :smile:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I had a Double K Challenge Air 2000? I believe as my backup. It had 2 speed & I hated it. Not only slow drying but the air got so hot it kept melting the hose. I gave mine away to another groomer that didn't have a hv dryer but I am sure she will get rid of it too. I also don't like metal hv dryers they are too noisy. Luckily I have groomer friends & we test each others products. Which is why I bought a CC hv.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

3dogs said:


> I had a Double K Challenge Air 2000? I believe as my backup. It had 2 speed & I hated it. Not only slow drying but the air got so hot it kept melting the hose. I gave mine away to another groomer that didn't have a hv dryer but I am sure she will get rid of it too. I also don't like metal hv dryers they are too noisy. Luckily I have groomer friends & we test each others products. Which is why I bought a CC hv.



Thanks for your reply. Double K makes a version of their Airmax dryer that is variable speed. But one website says the motors warm the air by up to 60 degrees. So if the room youre in is 80 degrees, thats 140 degrees, which seems too hot for an animal that cant sweat and will be under it for many minutes. Otherwise, it seems perfect. 

I dont know what to think about power. Some have said the K9-I doesnt have enough power. Well, it has more than a CC Kool Dry, so Im confused. How long does it take you to dry your spoo with your Kool Pup?

You won a grooming competition? You must be amazing! :adore:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't know how long anymore but I have the small CC. My groomer friend I believe has the Kool dry & that is the brand I really really liked. You might try looking up a very knowledgeable person by the name of B. Bird. She is a groomer, blogger & has tons of info & is a guru on shampoo. She used to be in the forum " groomers lounge" but she has her own website. I belive she is in Arizona. Thete is a difference between airflow, CFM ETC...


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a CC Kool Dry Dryer and it is very powerful - seriously it could blow my toy off the table if I turned it up! I also dry two mini Aussies with very thick coat and it blows coat on them remarkably well. I can't imagine how it would not be powerful enough for a Spoo.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Minnie said:


> I have a CC Kool Dry Dryer and it is very powerful - seriously it could blow my toy off the table if I turned it up! I also dry two mini Aussies with very thick coat and it blows coat on them remarkably well. I can't imagine how it would not be powerful enough for a Spoo.


Im glad to hear that because I ordered the Kool Dry yesterday. I cant wait to try it out!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I have the raptor for my mini.. Halve to hold in to my toy if I have it too high. Can dry her in like 3-5min on high lol. Only prob is it trips the circuit breaker occasionally but is it sweet on high. I have to keep it at 3/4 power so it doesn't trip the circuit.. Also if it is warm in he room it is more likely to trip. I love the variable speed and strength.. It's quieter than the k9s


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Glad to read that you ordered a CC. I think you will really like it.


----------

